
Whale Fall - kawera
http://granta.com/whale-fall/
======
brwnll
As a Seattle resident, I had no idea that our beloved Killer Whales were the
most toxic animal on the planet.

Doing a little research, I did find an article[1] from 2009 that states this
is because of contaminated salmon, who appear to pick up toxins from the
Pacific Ocean (as opposed to rivers) off the coast of the US (Canadian fish
fair better).

It also notes that " The state of Washington has issued some local fish
advisories, including a recommendation that people limit eating Chinook from
Puget Sound to one meal per week."

Information for life.

[1]
[http://www.environmentalhealthnews.org/ehs/news/contaminated...](http://www.environmentalhealthnews.org/ehs/news/contaminated-
killer-whales)

------
blondie9x
We need to do more as humans by using less. That's the greatest hurdle
humanity faces. Our over abundance and materialism has some very negative
consequences. The sad thing is modern economics and politics still largely
overlooks externalities to push short term "job growth" rather than long term
sustainability. I hope that changes but it's easy to be overly optimistic.

------
dajohnson89
Amazing writing.

~~~
kawera
_" What the whale inspired was wonderment, a dilation of the ordinary.
Everyone was talking about it, on the buses and in the delis. There were dogs
on the beach held back by their owners, sweeping flat quarter-circles in the
sand with their tails."_

------
coldcode
Lovely writing. But sad: someday we will find a way to kill everything in the
sea.

~~~
oneJob
It's important to bear witness. It's important to not look away.

------
cdcarter
It's incredible, I go to scroll up one line up to re-read it, and the header
completely blocks it.

------
binarycrusader
Mods, this needs a (2006) tag.

~~~
kawera
This was published in the November 2015 issue, only the photograph is from
2006.

[http://granta.com/issues/granta-133-done/](http://granta.com/issues/granta-133-done/)

~~~
binarycrusader
There's absolutely nothing that indicates the date on the article. But I
appreciate the note.

~~~
kawera
Beside the first paragraph, on the left. BTW, I didn't downvote your comment.

~~~
binarycrusader
On my Android phone, in Google Chrome, there is no date visible in the first
paragraph.

Checking my desktop browser, it is visible there.

So poor site design then; on mobile the side panel showing the date and issue
isn't visible. And on my desktop, the panel shows on the right, not the left.

